# ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني



## سلسبيل جروب (25 أبريل 2013)

الشركة العصرية للصناعات الهندسية
ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني

مشروع بارباح عالية مشروع انتاج نشارة الدواجن
ماكينة لعمل النشارة لمزارع الدواجن
لمزارع الدواجن واسطبلات الخيول
راجع موقعنا بالانترنت
http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com

وبه فيديو ومواصفات الماكينات التي نصنعها
ابداء مشروع مربح لانتاج نشارة ممتازة لمزارع الدواجن واسطبلات الخيول
تعمل الماكينة علي فضلات الاخشاب من اطوال 30 سم
تعمل الماكينة علي خشب الاشجار
مواصفات الماكينة
محرك خمسة ونصف كيلوات ساعه
درفيل واحد به اربعه كستير او سلاح قص
انتاجية 150كجم ساعه
كما لدينا ماكينات انتاجيات اعلي وامكانيات مختلفة
بيانات الاتصال
الشركة العصرية للصناعات الهندسية
المنطقة الصناعية بمدينة السلام
القاهرة
اخر شارع جسر السويس

01062764380
راجع موقعنا بالانترنت
http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com

تنبيه هام
للاخوه والاخوات 
احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية
تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا


اسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسه فنحن نتميز دائماً عن غيروناً بالخبره واتقان ما نقدمه لكم
مع اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق 
شركة العصرية 
زورونا على موقعنا
http://sama2000.blogspot.com/


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (10 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ماكينات النشارة بتقنيه عاليه واسعار منافسه مش عند حد تاني*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------

